# moving to Cyprus from UK - advice please!!



## enjayelle

Hi,

I've just registered on this site but I'm just after some specific advice - we are a family aged 27, 31 and 1 yr old. The plan is to sell our home next spring/summer, use the money from the house sale to tide us over, while we find somewhere to rent in Cyprus and jobs (wouldn't be able to afford to keep our house and rent!). If it all works out and depending on our income, we'd eventually like to buy a property there. We have been considering the Paralimni area - mainly because we've been on holiday a view times to Protaras and loved the surrounding district, outside of the main tourist areas. Would anyone recommend/not recommend this area? What would be our chances of finding half decent jobs? We've both worked in housing in the UK but would be willing to do anything if it paid the bills. How much would a 2 bed apartment cost to rent? We'd also need to find child care if we both worked - can anyone give some advice on nurseries/prices in this area? We've booked a 2 week holiday in September to Protaras and will be hiring a car to look at prospective areas to live etc. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Veronica

Protaras is ok for hoildays but I am not so sure about ful time living as much of that area closes down for a bout 4 months in the winter so jobs might not be so easy to come by.
Take a look at the Paphos area if you havnt already done so. It is a far better area for full living in my opinion.


----------



## BabsM

We live in the Larnaca area and looked at all areas between Limassol and Famagusta when deciding where to settle. We already had our 2 bedroom holiday apartment in Oroklini, on Larnaca Bay but we wanted something different from a permanent home. We are now selling the apartment if anyone is looking for one!

Paralimni has changed a LOT in the last year. It has gone from being a sleepy town to a growing one. Carrefour has just opened there and the infrastructure in the form of good roads now being put in place. So it will be a lot better when the roadworks are finished. I understand the hospital is modern and better equipped than Larnaca. There are plenty of local schools in Paralimni and a private English school somewhere close (not sure exactly where).

Over the last winter it did not shut down like the resorts of Ayia Napa, Protaras and Pernera. In Protaras even the toilets and MacDonalds close over the winter months. It was possible to get bread, milk etc without difficulty even on Boxing Day! It is no longer the 9 month town that it used to be

The Paralimni area is cheap to buy at the moment, possibly the cheapest on the island and you can find long-term rentals there without going to Protaras. In my opinion it is a good area to go to now (it wasn't even a year ago as there was no infrastructure). I would also look at the villages of Frenaros, Xylafagou, Avgorou and Liopetri. All of these are up and coming, year round places. I advise you to stay away from Kapparis, Pernera, Protaras and Ayia Napa unless you want absolutely nothing open in the winter. 

At the moment, in the Paralimni area you can get long term rentals of two bed apartments without a pool from €430 per month.

But when it comes down to it, you need to be happy with where you are living. Look at Home Page to see what is available to buy or rent. Come and look at all the areas and keep an open mind. One or two in particular will probably attract you and you may dislike certain areas intensely. Even renting can be a minefield! You do not want to be stuck in a 6 month contract in an apartment or an area you hate...that is guaranteed to seed dis-satisfaction.

Good luck!


----------



## yummymummy150

I think you would be better down near Paphos It is a year round resort
lots of choice in schools ,If you want it quite you only need to be out of town 10mins, so still easy to get to the things you need. no point in us telling you 
get out there on a holiday to see what area suits you best. stay in a apartment hire car and do a lot of seaching .
Tricia ps look at my link below you see imfo on schools and much more.


----------



## BabsM

Eastern end of Cyprus v western end... clearly something we'd disagree about but hey each to his own *

I don't know why the links for the BuySellCyprus website came out oddly in my past message. It should be Home Page. 

I should just emphasise, I have no financial interest in any of the links I suggest. They are just sites or companies I have found useful.


----------



## enjayelle

Thank you so much for all of your advice, I really appreciate your comments. I hope I haven't just started an East/West debate! lol We have done some research on the East and West, particularly around Paphos in the West, and are currently more keen to go to the East. We certainly wont rule out the Paphos area and plan to visit both areas in September to make our minds up. Thanks for the advice on villages BabsM - will bear that in mind. Can anyone advise on the job prospects around the Paralimni area? We would be willing to travel approx half hour to work if need be. If anyone has already made the move, particularly to the East, 'been there and done it' so to say - we would really like to hear the highs and lows that you've experienced. We are certainly not going into this with rose tinted glasses on and would like to be as prepared as possible! Thank-you again for all of the info and your advice.
Natalie x


----------



## chrissie

hi we have just got an apertment in king evagoras paralimni. because its got every thing you need and more when you get old you can still get to the shops and all you need . it a very nice place and open all year round. its the best thing we did good luck . ps paphos is boring its all when you have been round it thats it. we got married there but i would not like to live there.its not open all year round.


----------



## S&MJP

A different view on things in general.Having lived in Cyprus for nearly six years now I have found that different areas appeal to different types of people. If you want to live surrounded by other Ex-pats, then I think Paphos would definitely suit you. If you wish to live fairly close to the sea and within a short distance of a large city, then you might wish to look at the outskirts of Limassol, and whilst there are quite a lot of Ex-pats they are not all gathered together in the same areas. With regard to the Eastern end of the island I am inclined to agree with Babs, Paralimni has come a long way in a short time. With regard to employment, the ability to speak Greek will be a huge advantage, and in the Paralimni area Russian will get you a long way. I am afraid that at my age child care is not something that I have had to deal with. All the above is my opinion only and is offered in the hope that it may help. One last thing, if you do decide to settle here, try your very best not to keep comparing it with UK, IT WILL NOT HELP.
Kind regards Michael.


----------



## Veronica

I agree that it is all a matter of preference but Chrissie I have to disagree when you say Paphos is not open all year round.
Some of the tourist shops are closed during the winter as are a few of the restaurants but the vast majority of places are open. Also when you live here there is far more of interest outside of paphos. If you like to sit in bars all day like many expats do then anywhere on the island will do but if you like to explore the countryside Paphos has far more to offer than the flat boring landscape of the East Coast.
Also if you dont want to live surrounded by expats there are many lovely little villages just outside paphos where you can live among the Cypriots.
We live in the lovely of Konia which is only 5 minutes from the centre of Paphos, close to the general hospital, close to shops, close to the motorway, 10 minutes from the airport and living among Cypriots. To cap it all we have lovely greenery around us not an arid moonscape.
Just my preference of course


----------



## emmma

dot know if this help but we've just come back from protaras and there was a nursery there and that was 175 euros a month i took note as were in a pretty similar situation to you but we have 2 children and are itching to move out to cyprus and we like the east coast dont know what it is but we just cant seeem to settle back in england aftetr 2 weeks over there the people are so nice and the lifestyle just seems so relaxed compared to england, good luck hope all goes to plan.


----------



## gloucester_geezer

If you are living in the Paralimni area then there is always the military base that you could get to work at. Not far to travel, especially if the roads are being upgraded, and once you got jobs there then they would be secure ones. I was in the RAF and did 5 years up at Ayios Nikolaos and there were plenty of wives in paid jobs. I would have though it would be worth checking out anyway.


----------



## yummymummy150

There is also a base nr paphos. Gloucester geezer.My hubby was born in Cyprus as dad was in RAF. Family now Gloucester&innsworth
We hope to move over this year. Hope this is last winter in Scotland


----------



## courtney

Dont do it.Not meaning to put a dampner on things .The wages are very small and even professional employment only pays £600 cy per month if your lucky.We have been out here 3yrs and we have lost thousands of pounds not only that the local cypriots are two faced and are only after your money.They are only nice to you when you are giving them business.Lovely Island shame about people.I'am actually leaving my parents and family out here and dont want to go back to u.k and especially not stay here.If you were retired great but if you are working especially with younge family you would be mad.There are so many more civilised nice countrys out there with good education for your children.Please think twice.


----------



## S&MJP

Courtney, you do not say in which part of the island you live. All I can say is that in the six years that I have lived here I have had nothing but kindness from all of our neighbours (all Cypriot) who have taken us into their homes and families to a great extent. As for the local tradesmen, I have always found them to be more than helpful and reasonably priced, not always punctual, but that is Cyprus for you. We are still trying to learn Greek, and the neighbours help there also!
Michael Agios Silas.


----------



## S&MJP

I would add to my last post, that yes it is better for retirees than those people seeking employment, if only because the pressure to learn the language is not so great.
Michael.


----------



## yummymummy150

Sorry it did not work out for you. but it has for lots of people.
As for cypriots, there good & bad in every country.We have met some lovley familys, my hubbys family still go to cyprus to see cypriot neighbours and friends they had more than 30 years ago .Things can go wrong any where uk as well.Things can be hard its all new a challange, but it all part of life.
I will give it a good go. but if it does not work hope i dont blame a whole country. 
Tricia


----------



## BabsM

I am sorry to hear that you have had a bad time. What you describe is not our experience in general. It is true that wages are low but then the cost of living is low... a lot lower than the UK. 

We did find one rogue who took money off us and didn't deliver the goods, but then you do find those in every culture and every country. In our experience most Cypriots are kind friendly and welcoming. They have made us feel most welcome.


----------



## rivonia

Hi, I have been reading the replies to your initial query and must admit that if I had a family and the ability to live in Cyprus is dependent on an income (or two) then the Paphos - Limassol region would be my choice as there are numerous job opportunities in both towns, and both Paphos and Limassol schools have good academic records. Claire


----------



## mendeslk

Cypriots are warm and welcoming people. As with any country there are good and bad. I have yet to get 'screwed'. Things do not happen quickly, as the pace is much slower. . . probably one of the reasons you are moving to Cyprus. You may loose a lot of money if you do not plan well. This is not the country to make it big, but what you can offer your childern in family values, culture and schooling will be invaluable. 

I would recommend moving closer to Nicosia. Good luck and all the best.


----------



## S&MJP

I would endorse Mendelsks' comment with the proviso that you won't be doing a lot of driving, and you are not fussed about being close to the beach, ( that's the best bit about Cyprus.


----------



## enjayelle

Thanks for all of your replies. Although we will have to work to earn a living, we don't expect to be earning a lot. We are being realistic about wages/jobs/cost of living and are set on moving to Cyprus for the quality of life above all else. Providing we earn enough to pay the bills, we would be happy. We are still going to look at various areas when we holiday in September but we keep getting drawn to the East of the island! We would like to be in or near an ex-pat community for social reasons but more particularly near other working families. Any recommendations?


----------



## BabsM

There's nothing wrong with the East of the Island, if that's where you like. 

For all year round living you might like to look at Frenaros, Avgorou, Liopetri and Xylofagou and of course Paralimni. All have new properties being built and all are attracting Brits at the moment so you should be able to find properties to rent. I am not sure how much of an ex-pat 'community' exists in any of them. None of them are far from Larnaca and the base at Dhekelia where the ex-pat communities are strong. If you want a growing village with a big ex-pat community you could have a look at Oroklini (also spelt Voroklini) just outside Larnaca or Vrysoulles near Famagusta and Ayios Nicolaos (sp?) base.

Personally I would advise avoiding Kapparis, Pernera, Protaras and Ayia Napa as they tend to shut down for the winter.


----------



## Veronica

psychickerri said:


> hi i noticed the www as your signature on here, my bf has a business videoing property for sale here in the uk, do you think there is a call for video tours in cyprus, i think it would be fab from an over sea's buyers point of view!
> take a look at his site, Home and any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks, kerri x


Hi Kerri

I certainly think that for the more expensive properties there would be a call for video tours. Resales are very slow moving at the moment and anything which gives a property an advantage over others could be a good idea.

Veronica


----------



## psychickerri

cool, its just knowing where to start and how to hit the market i supose, thanks for replying though!!!
I would love to be able to eventually move out there!!
x


Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Hi Kerri
> 
> I certainly think that for the more expensive properties there would be a call for video tours. Resales are very slow moving at the moment and anything which gives a property an advantage over others could be a good idea.
> 
> Veronica


----------



## kimbo67

Hi everyone. My partner and I with 3 teenagers are moving to Peyia within the next month or so. I am in the process of buying a house there and am looking forward to it but also worrying about all the proof of income, health cover etc that we need. Is it really as bad as it all seems. I don't know what work we will be doing but my partner is a fantastic mechanical/electrical engineer and I may look into childcare as I have got the qualifications here in England. Does anyone know if these jobs are available in the Paphos area?? Thanks


----------



## yummymummy150

You will get lots of people looking for child care just pay will be lower than you
are you to there area lot of english nurserys good luck.
Tricia


----------



## kimbo67

Thanks yummymummy. Where on the island are you?


----------



## yummymummy150

Still in scotland going back over on Tuesday for 2 weeks ,plan to move over very soon.I chat with a lot of people There , who are always looking for child care as school shutts at 1.30 & long holiday.more young familys are going to cyprus &need to work so there is a need for good care.
Tricia


----------



## yummymummy150

Kimbo, i see you are at payia, My sister-inlaw has bought off plan there at payia rise, great views.


----------



## kimbo67

yummymummy150 said:


> Kimbo, i see you are at payia, My sister-inlaw has bought off plan there at payia rise, great views.


Hi Tricia. Yes the Peyia views are fantastic aren't they? The property I am buying is 2 years old but never been lived in so it will be like new when I get there. What sort is your sister-in-law buying there, house or appartment? 

Kim


----------



## robbins1

*Hi*

Hi we are a family of similar age with a 9month old from england, we are moving to the paphos area in august so if you do decide to make the move you should contact me and we could meet up!  Also about childcare, I am going to be doing childminding from our home so if you would be intrested let me know. Good luck


----------



## yummymummy150

All the best Robbins 1 you will do ok with child lot off call , out for 2 weeks just now have to go back to sell up but will be back as soon as.
Tricia


----------



## kimonas

*Employment*

The international payscale database rates the average salary in Cyprus at 850Euros a month - there are many immigrants and illegal workers on far less than this, and of course a lucky few on very high salaries. One of the biggest shocks for ex-pats are the low salaries - anything over 1300euros a month is considered to be a very good salary locally. Currently the cost of living index puts Cyprus at 23% cheaper than the UK. The cost of living is slowly increasing however, and as some posts have commented, it is a struggle for those without pensions or other independent income to get by. The key here is to lower expectations on salary and rejoice that, if you are prepared to make a few compromises, regard the locals as friends and neigbours and join in the relaxed lifestyle, that it is possible to create a lifestyle that knocks spots off the dingy and paranoid innercity lives of many in the UK.


----------



## edew27

hi there,
i am 28 and my other half is 27 our children are 4 and a half and 13 months. My mum has lived in Cyprus for five and a half years and we have been planning a move for about a year so i have done a lot of research on schools etc. i can tell you now that Paphos would be a much better option for you as a family in my opinion, if you had gone there first you would probably not have tried any other part of the island. It is all beautiful but because of the ages of your family it would be the best choice. Childcare wise i know someone whose toddler is in kindergarten 9-3 each day and this cost is quite low can't remember exactly but much cheaper than u.k. Its very important to remember that even tho cost of living is cheaper in cyp the wages are much much lower and it can be a case of who you know not what you know sometimes. You might be best going out and renting for six months then making your decision and remember don't go in the middle of july/august because you don't want to have to adjust to life and climate at the same time, you'd be much better going in March/ April. Anymore info needed i'll be glad to oblige. emma


----------



## chrissie

*thank you*



edew27 said:


> hi there,
> i am 28 and my other half is 27 our children are 4 and a half and 13 months. My mum has lived in Cyprus for five and a half years and we have been planning a move for about a year so i have done a lot of research on schools etc. i can tell you now that Paphos would be a much better option for you as a family in my opinion, if you had gone there first you would probably not have tried any other part of the island. It is all beautiful but because of the ages of your family it would be the best choice. Childcare wise i know someone whose toddler is in kindergarten 9-3 each day and this cost is quite low can't remember exactly but much cheaper than u.k. Its very important to remember that even tho cost of living is cheaper in cyp the wages are much much lower and it can be a case of who you know not what you know sometimes. You might be best going out and renting for six months then making your decision and remember don't go in the middle of july/august because you don't want to have to adjust to life and climate at the same time, you'd be much better going in March/ April. Anymore info needed i'll be glad to oblige. emma


. hi we got married in paphos . so we did not wont to live there . we did look into it but it was not for us . as you get older you may not get about as you did so paralimni was the best choice for shops and all you need . you can shop and still walk home . paphos it dead at night . paralimni is alive all year round


----------



## bailey44

Hi, 
We are in the same situation as you, planning our move out to cyprus next year, got 1 year old daughter. We are goin to cyprus in septemeber to have a look round for ideas etc, would ideally like to have job secured before we leave. Let me know how you get on and any advice would be great. 

many thanks


----------



## enjayelle

Hi Bailey44, what part of Cyprus are you visiting in September? We are still steering towards the Paralimni area and plan to have a look around this area - esp some of the places that BabsM has posted about. After booking our holiday we decided at the last minute, to get married while we are there so my research has focused on weddings the last few weeks! Will post when we get back to let you know about our findings though!


----------



## adamgard

Hi all,

There is much great advice on this web site for those wanting to live and work in Cyprus but as there are downsides to Paphos and Paralimni (like work, cost etc) I would advise anyone coming here to rent first. Rent first and move around and find the ideal place and job for you. Be aware that Limassol is the town where most business is done, Nicosia where the administration is centered, Larnaca more laid back, Pissouri nice place to live etc. Most of the ex-pats have concerns about the poor Euro/Sterling exchange rate costing them 20% of their pensions from the UK when they transfer it to Cyprus so you ought to have several good income sources without having to rely on finding good paying work. Think on also - there are great hopes at present for a settlement of the Cyprus problem which would mean that Famagusta will again become THE place to work and live in the future (say 5 years from now).


----------



## mike on tour

When i am in Cyprus i tend to stay away from ' Brit Enclaves " and mix with the Greeks many of whom have become great friends over the Years and often refuse payment for services ! 
I often find some ' Brits " rather offensive towards our Greek Hosts , most Crime / Drugs / Drink Abuse ?Anti-Social Nuisances problems are caused by ' Brits " . 
A Comment i heard last Dec by a British Neighbor in a Shop that " Greeks are Stupid as they do not know what a fire great is ! .... ... I later asked him If he spoke any Greek ? and pondered 'IF " Fire Greats were used in our area ... perhaps the sparks flying out of the chimney might cause even more fires ?

On the question of ' Living Costs " .. i would say .. IF you live Greek Style then its pleasant ..if you live more like a Tourist / go to buy imported beers in ' Pubs " .. then you will find you spend all your savings soon and wont stay long !

Be interested to hear others views ? Mike


----------



## Veronica

mike on tour said:


> When i am in Cyprus i tend to stay away from ' Brit Enclaves " and mix with the Greeks many of whom have become great friends over the Years and often refuse payment for services !
> I often find some ' Brits " rather offensive towards our Greek Hosts , most Crime / Drugs / Drink Abuse ?Anti-Social Nuisances problems are caused by ' Brits " .
> A Comment i heard last Dec by a British Neighbor in a Shop that " Greeks are Stupid as they do not know what a fire great is ! .... ... I later asked him If he spoke any Greek ? and pondered 'IF " Fire Greats were used in our area ... perhaps the sparks flying out of the chimney might cause even more fires ?
> 
> On the question of ' Living Costs " .. i would say .. IF you live Greek Style then its pleasant ..if you live more like a Tourist / go to buy imported beers in ' Pubs " .. then you will find you spend all your savings soon and wont stay long !
> 
> Be interested to hear others views ? Mike


Mike I agree with everything you say. We live in a lovely village that is predominantly Cypriot and are very happy here. We lived in Tala when we first came here and it used to get us so angry when we went out for a drink in the village square to hear the expats moaning about the Cypriots and how things are done here. So many times when they said if things dont get any better i am going back to the Uk my husband had to restrain me to stop me going over to them and giving them a piece of my mind.
If you go to live in someone elses country you should be willing to adapt to the way they do things. If you want England then stay in England.
The Brits get mad at immigrants wanting to change Enlgand to suit them, it is the reason so many leave the country, so why expect another country to change just to suit you.
We shop locally, eat out at local tavernas, enjoy the beautiful mountains on our days off. Occassionally we will go to a more international style restaurant for a change but we know that will cost us more.
As for people saying that the Cypriots rip the brits off, we have had only one bad experience with a Cypriot but many bad experiences with brits.
One British accountancy company cost us thousands.

Veronica


----------



## Guest

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Mike I agree with everything you say. We live in a lovely village that is predominantly Cypriot and are very happy here. We lived in Tala when we first came here and it used to get us so angry when we went out for a drink in the village square to hear the expats moaning about the Cypriots and how things are done here. So many times when they said if things dont get any better i am going back to the Uk my husband had to restrain me to stop me going over to them and giving them a piece of my mind.
> If you go to live in someone elses country you should be willing to adapt to the way they do things. If you want England then stay in England.
> The Brits get mad at immigrants wanting to change Enlgand to suit them, it is the reason so many leave the country, so why expect another country to change just to suit you.
> We shop locally, eat out at local tavernas, enjoy the beautiful mountains on our days off. Occassionally we will go to a more international style restaurant for a change but we know that will cost us more.
> As for people saying that the Cypriots rip the brits off, we have had only one bad experience with a Cypriot but many bad experiences with brits.
> One British accountancy company cost us thousands.
> 
> Veronica



I think it's fair to say that wherever you go people will rip you off. Probably the reason it is felt more in Cyprus is because: a) People move there to get away from the UK so are more hurt when they are ripped off. b) It is a smaller place, so comparatively there may be more rip-offs per 100 persons.

In the UK I have been dealing in scambusting and getting compensation for those fleeced, and rest assured there are many many people who are fleecing others day in, day out.

As with regards to immigration. If you move to a country accept that it will be different there and respect their customs - even if you disagree with them. That's the problem we have in the UK with immigration, so I agree with Veronica that it is hypocritical to go over to Cyprus and criticize their culture.

No place will be right for everybody. As long as one goes with an open respectful mind and prepared for everything, including the worst, it can be an amazing experience emigrating - I have done it to another country previously and am seriously considering emigrating to Larnaca early next year - please see my thread.


----------



## S&MJP

Having lived here now for six years, I would agree with most of what has been said, especially with regard to the local people. Where we live (just outside of Limassol) all our neighbours are Cypriot, and we have had nothing but kindness and inclusion from them all since day 1. We are trying hard to learn Greek, important, and they try to help us in very nice ways. Most important, in my view, is that if you do decide to come to Cyprus, try very hard not to keep making comparisons with UK, it is not helpful. If you want UK then stay there.


----------



## ladylou

Hi,
My husband and i along with our two children aged 8 and our youngest at 12wks old are loooking to relocate to cyprus.
My husband is in the general building trade and i am trained in silver service and outside catering.
We are hopeing to rent in the paphos area but not too sure where to start.Could anybody please give us some advice well needed.
We wondered how hard it would be for both of us to find work?
Also my 8yr old would need to go to a good local school, any suggestions???

Sorry fro asking so many questions, just need all the advice possible!
Thank you 
louise


----------



## chrissie

*working*



ladylou said:


> Hi,
> My husband and i along with our two children aged 8 and our youngest at 12wks old are loooking to relocate to cyprus.
> My husband is in the general building trade and i am trained in silver service and outside catering.
> We are hopeing to rent in the paphos area but not too sure where to start.Could anybody please give us some advice well needed.
> We wondered how hard it would be for both of us to find work?
> Also my 8yr old would need to go to a good local school, any suggestions???
> 
> Sorry fro asking so many questions, just need all the advice possible!
> Thank you
> louise


 hello . i think the work you wont to do i think is fine . hotels my be good but i dont think thay have silver service. but building work you will be able to get . good luck we are not moving out till 7 years .but the property is finshed in march


----------



## chrissie

pickle said:


> I think it's fair to say that wherever you go people will rip you off. Probably the reason it is felt more in Cyprus is because: a) People move there to get away from the UK so are more hurt when they are ripped off. b) It is a smaller place, so comparatively there may be more rip-offs per 100 persons.
> 
> In the UK I have been dealing in scambusting and getting compensation for those fleeced, and rest assured there are many many people who are fleecing others day in, day out.
> 
> As with regards to immigration. If you move to a country accept that it will be different there and respect their customs - even if you disagree with them. That's the problem we have in the UK with immigration, so I agree with Veronica that it is hypocritical to go over to Cyprus and criticize their culture.
> 
> No place will be right for everybody. As long as one goes with an open respectful mind and prepared for everything, including the worst, it can be an amazing experience emigrating - I have done it to another country previously and am seriously considering emigrating to Larnaca early next year - please see my thread.


. i agree you go to cyprus you live as them and respect there way our go home


----------



## johnsymonds

*Good Luck but try to hedge your bets if possible*



ladylou said:


> Hi,
> My husband and i along with our two children aged 8 and our youngest at 12wks old are loooking to relocate to cyprus.
> My husband is in the general building trade and i am trained in silver service and outside catering.
> We are hopeing to rent in the paphos area but not too sure where to start.Could anybody please give us some advice well needed.
> We wondered how hard it would be for both of us to find work?
> Also my 8yr old would need to go to a good local school, any suggestions???
> 
> Sorry fro asking so many questions, just need all the advice possible!
> Thank you
> louise


Hi Louise

Firstly, I would like to wish you the best of luck in your wishes and hope it all works out for you but I would caution you to have a fall back position if it all goes wrong.

If you own property in UK, I would caution against selling up completely if you can manage it financially. If you are able to follow your dream without selling up then you would have a place to come back to if the dream turns into a nightmare.

Many people commit to Cyprus when they have only seen it on holiday in summer. It is important to see all the seasons through and renting is the recommended option until you determine if you actually like it and where you want to put down roots. 

I think you would probably both find work, as long as you are prepared to be adaptable but it might not pay very well. In both the catering and building industries, there are lots of E. Europeans, Turkish (from the North) and Asian workers who are prepared to work for low wages. Also, bear in mind that the holiday industry closes from end October to April, certainly in the Ayia Napa/Protaras area although Paphos does have a pensioners winter trade plus a bit of Golf holiday business all year round.

Wages in Cyprus are approx half to a third of typical wages in UK whilst cost of living is only slightly less. A good wage in Cyprus would be 750 - 850 Euros per month, less taxes. Any better paid work such as office/social interaction type work requires knowledge of Greek so if you dont speak Greek, your work options are more limited. 

Running a home is generally less than UK and taxes are lower but food bills will be similar. You can rent a basic 2 bed apartment in a block for around 300-450 Euros per month. There is no community charge (as you understand it in UK), just an annual charge for rubbish collection of around 100-150 euros per year, plus probably an annual charge for the appartment block maintenance (unlikely to be more than 150 Euros per year). Car Tax is lower for small vehicles. We have a 1300 cc car and the tax is around 60-70 Euros per year. A large 4x4 would cost around 500-600 Euros per year. Petrol is approx 10-15% cheaper than UK.

The prices in Supermarkets have steadily risen over the past few years, particularly since the Euro was introduced last year and are now mostly similar to Uk. Local restaurants are still good value at around 6-8 euros per plate for local specialities but tourist places are as expensive as UK.

There are good schools both in the state and private sector. Your 8 yr old could go to the local schools (Greek speaking) or private (English/Greek speaking). Private schools obviously cost more. However, the education system in Cyprus is generally better than the UK state system and it is a fantastic opportunity for youngsters to grow up multilingual.

You will need medical facilities, particularly with a young family. Cyprus has an excellent mix of public hospitals (free with your E111) and private clinics which cost but are significantly cheaper than UK. It costs around 40-50 euros to see a specialist consultant and you can usually get an appointment within 24 hours.
There are also private paediatricians in every town and they hang a sign outside their house.

Crime levels generally are very low although the influx of E. Europeans has caused it to rise over the past few years. Drug abuse is on the increase but still much lower than UK. Alcohol abuse is generally associated with tourist excess as the drink drive laws are strict. 1 pint would be the absolute limit and if you are caught over the limit you go straight to jail.

The Cypriot people are friendly, honest and straightforward but they also have a selfish and self centred streak which comes out particularly in their driving which must be among the worst in the world. They also have a tightly knit extended family system which expats are not generally able to break into so dont expect to be accepted into Cypriot society. Your friends will mostly come from the expat community. Cypriots also make bad employers for expats. They are demanding, pay the absolute minimum and expect the earth and are also ruthless so if a cousin wants your job, youre out.

Generally, Cyprus is a wonderful place to live as long as you can find a decent place to work with reasonable employers and juggle your finances to maintain a reasonable standard of living. It is a relaxed, sunny place to enjoy life and if you think you can do it without giving yourselves a whole bundle of headaches then go for it. However, if you have any doubts about your ability to earn a decent living then at least leave yourself a base to which you can return if necessary.

Good luck


----------



## yummymummy150

johnsymonds said:


> Hi Louise
> 
> Firstly, I would like to wish you the best of luck in your wishes and hope it all works out for you but I would caution you to have a fall back position if it all goes wrong.
> 
> If you own property in UK, I would caution against selling up completely if you can manage it financially. If you are able to follow your dream without selling up then you would have a place to come back to if the dream turns into a nightmare.
> 
> Many people commit to Cyprus when they have only seen it on holiday in summer. It is important to see all the seasons through and renting is the recommended option until you determine if you actually like it and where you want to put down roots.
> 
> I think you would probably both find work, as long as you are prepared to be adaptable but it might not pay very well. In both the catering and building industries, there are lots of E. Europeans, Turkish (from the North) and Asian workers who are prepared to work for low wages. Also, bear in mind that the holiday industry closes from end October to April, certainly in the Ayia Napa/Protaras area although Paphos does have a pensioners winter trade plus a bit of Golf holiday business all year round.
> 
> Wages in Cyprus are approx half to a third of typical wages in UK whilst cost of living is only slightly less. A good wage in Cyprus would be 750 - 850 Euros per month, less taxes. Any better paid work such as office/social interaction type work requires knowledge of Greek so if you dont speak Greek, your work options are more limited.
> 
> Running a home is generally less than UK and taxes are lower but food bills will be similar. You can rent a basic 2 bed apartment in a block for around 300-450 Euros per month. There is no community charge (as you understand it in UK), just an annual charge for rubbish collection of around 100-150 euros per year, plus probably an annual charge for the appartment block maintenance (unlikely to be more than 150 Euros per year). Car Tax is lower for small vehicles. We have a 1300 cc car and the tax is around 60-70 Euros per year. A large 4x4 would cost around 500-600 Euros per year. Petrol is approx 10-15% cheaper than UK.
> 
> The prices in Supermarkets have steadily risen over the past few years, particularly since the Euro was introduced last year and are now mostly similar to Uk. Local restaurants are still good value at around 6-8 euros per plate for local specialities but tourist places are as expensive as UK.
> 
> There are good schools both in the state and private sector. Your 8 yr old could go to the local schools (Greek speaking) or private (English/Greek speaking). Private schools obviously cost more. However, the education system in Cyprus is generally better than the UK state system and it is a fantastic opportunity for youngsters to grow up multilingual.
> 
> You will need medical facilities, particularly with a young family. Cyprus has an excellent mix of public hospitals (free with your E111) and private clinics which cost but are significantly cheaper than UK. It costs around 40-50 euros to see a specialist consultant and you can usually get an appointment within 24 hours.
> There are also private paediatricians in every town and they hang a sign outside their house.
> 
> Crime levels generally are very low although the influx of E. Europeans has caused it to rise over the past few years. Drug abuse is on the increase but still much lower than UK. Alcohol abuse is generally associated with tourist excess as the drink drive laws are strict. 1 pint would be the absolute limit and if you are caught over the limit you go straight to jail.
> 
> The Cypriot people are friendly, honest and straightforward but they also have a selfish and self centred streak which comes out particularly in their driving which must be among the worst in the world. They also have a tightly knit extended family system which expats are not generally able to break into so dont expect to be accepted into Cypriot society. Your friends will mostly come from the expat community. Cypriots also make bad employers for expats. They are demanding, pay the absolute minimum and expect the earth and are also ruthless so if a cousin wants your job, youre out.
> 
> Generally, Cyprus is a wonderful place to live as long as you can find a decent place to work with reasonable employers and juggle your finances to maintain a reasonable standard of living. It is a relaxed, sunny place to enjoy life and if you think you can do it without giving yourselves a whole bundle of headaches then go for it. However, if you have any doubts about your ability to earn a decent living then at least leave yourself a base to which you can return if necessary.
> 
> Good luck


Great post John,.


----------



## chrissie

*moving*



yummymummy150 said:


> Great post John,.


i think you have it wrong we are not moving 4 7 years and we are going to retire in cyprus. we got married in paphos 9 years ago we have been to cyprus lots of times and love it and the people


----------



## Guest

chrissie said:


> i think you have it wrong we are not moving 4 7 years and we are going to retire in cyprus. we got married in paphos 9 years ago we have been to cyprus lots of times and love it and the people


Chrissie: You say you got married in Paphos 9 years ago and are retiring to Cyprus in 7 years. Do you mind me asking how old you were when you got married? All I can say is you are very lucky people!


----------



## chrissie

*married*



pickle said:


> Chrissie: You say you got married in Paphos 9 years ago and are retiring to Cyprus in 7 years. Do you mind me asking how old you were when you got married? All I can say is you are very lucky people!


hi love im now 49 so i was 40 the best thing i did it was the first time we ever went anywere. my hubby will be 60 when we go his works wont let him go yet so he cannot get his works penshon yet. sorry my spelling is bad


----------



## yummymummy150

my daughter got married in paphos great day at least you knew sun would shine.
chrissie you have a lot to look forward to hold on to your dream , the day to move to the sunny side will come
Tricia


----------



## chrissie

*thank you*



yummymummy150 said:


> my daughter got married in paphos great day at least you knew sun would shine.
> chrissie you have a lot to look forward to hold on to your dream , the day to move to the sunny side will come
> Tricia


 thank you. hope so are you living in cyprus and where


----------



## yummymummy150

Chriss, Iam in Fife Scotland, till 1 oct, then down south to say bye , then paphos .
cant wait been planing a long time .
Tricia


----------



## LINDYLOO52

could anyone tell us how you get your european health insurance card we are moving in 3 weeks thought the E111 was still going
thanks
Linda


----------



## Lea_ash

LINDYLOO52 said:


> could anyone tell us how you get your european health insurance card we are moving in 3 weeks thought the E111 was still going
> thanks
> Linda


Hi Linda,

I have just applied for my European Health Insurance card at https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do

This should take around 7days to come.

Leanne


----------



## Guest

LINDYLOO52 said:


> could anyone tell us how you get your european health insurance card we are moving in 3 weeks thought the E111 was still going
> thanks
> Linda


Don't forget that the EHIC is not a full replacement for health insurance and gives you minimal cover. It is worth having, but shouldn't be the only backup you have.


----------



## LINDYLOO52

Lea_ash said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I have just applied for my European Health Insurance card at https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do
> 
> This should take around 7days to come.
> 
> Leanne


Hi Leanne

Thanks so much for that information just done it online!! so much to think about when are you going out there? and where abouts will you be? would love to meet up with you lovely people on here on day
Linda


----------



## LINDYLOO52

pickle said:


> Don't forget that the EHIC is not a full replacement for health insurance and gives you minimal cover. It is worth having, but shouldn't be the only backup you have.



Thanks Pickle

will have to sort out health insurance when we get there? any ideas on who we should use and how much should we be thinking of paying??
Linda


----------



## Veronica

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Thanks Pickle
> 
> will have to sort out health insurance when we get there? any ideas on who we should use and how much should we be thinking of paying??
> Linda


Atlantic are a good company for health insurance.
But I advise you to get several quotes and read the small print on them all to make sure you know exactly what you are covered for as not all will cover you for everything.

Good luck
Veronica


----------



## LINDYLOO52

Thanks Veronica x


----------



## Lea_ash

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Hi Leanne
> 
> Thanks so much for that information just done it online!! so much to think about when are you going out there? and where abouts will you be? would love to meet up with you lovely people on here on day
> Linda


Your welcome,

I know I've got loads to sort out too. I am moving to Paphos at the end of next month, when you going out?

Leanne


----------



## LINDYLOO52

Lea_ash said:


> Your welcome,
> 
> I know I've got loads to sort out too. I am moving to Paphos at the end of next month, when you going out?
> 
> Leanne


we leave around 25th Sept so much to sort out hun taking the car with us but i think iits going to cost a lot of dosh xx


----------



## LINDYLOO52

does anyone know how much it costs to register your car from uk in Cyprus a friend has said around 700 english pounds which seems alot to me?? advice welcomed 
Linda


----------



## Paul Fletcher

*Hi Linda*



LINDYLOO52 said:


> Thanks Pickle
> 
> will have to sort out health insurance when we get there? any ideas on who we should use and how much should we be thinking of paying??
> Linda


Try cosmos insurance for your health insurance, they have bronse, silver and gold packages and seem reasonable. Also good for car insurance.

Good Luck

Paul


----------



## LINDYLOO52

Paul Fletcher said:


> Try cosmos insurance for your health insurance, they have bronse, silver and gold packages and seem reasonable. Also good for car insurance.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Paul



thanks for that info paul

Linda


----------

